# Jerkoff Cop + Idiot Citizen = Close Call



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

The citizen is lucky he didn't pull over a cop with an even bigger god complex. Picking a fight with a cop even when they are breaking the law is stooooooooopid. 






Yes the citizen was lawfully within his right to pull the cop over and yes the cop is an arrogant lawbreaking prick that feels he is above the law but dayum man, just let it go. To the cop's credit he did calm down toward the end which I was glad to see. 

If that citizen pulled that in a small town like the one near me his life would be forever miserable he'd have to move lol.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2016)

moron....who does this? 
are they bored? 
looking for trouble?

all of the above....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

There's an old saying "don't poke the bear"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2016)

What a moron! Ya the cop shouldn't be speeding, but do you really want to have a permanent problem with the police department? That guy better not ever make a mistake and go astray of the law again!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

I had been checking google news like I do about everyday and there was a story from the NYT about a woman who had pulled a cop over for speeding so I followed the link and ended up on YT at the video I posted. Looks like it's gaining popularity. Won't be long until a cop or citizen get hurt or shot doing that.


----------



## frankp (Feb 1, 2016)

Something needs to be done about the police not paying any attention to the laws, though. Perhaps if more of this happens the cops will start respecting the same laws they're supposedly enforcing. 

Is it stupid? Hell yes. So are a lot of acts of civil disobedience but they need to be done. If we all say "I won't do that because it's stupid" then we have no room to complain about the state of our country. We live in a police state, like it or not. If we don't have people doing this, it's only going to get worse.


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2016)

What the cop was doing was wrong for that blatant speeding without lights/cause. A civilian thinking he has any right whatsoever to pull someone over (esp a cop) is ludicrous. 
I'm not trying to be pro-cop or pro-civilian rights...but it should be clear that civilians aren't granted the authority to make arrests, nor to follow in a speeding manner themselves. If they want to tape the cop showing speeding (and inherently incriminating himself), it could be argued that it's reasonable to submit that tape to the officers superiors. Personally...I think this guy exercised zero forethought into how stupid this was.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Watch it through to the end.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 1, 2016)

I guess Im the minority and love what this guy did. I just wish this copper was one of the a$$hole Ponch and John motorcycle cops here in Lubbock whose sole purpose is not to protect and serve but to bust you speeding. They way the cop acted is typical, don't get me wrong I respect cops in certain aspects and they are definitely needed but they should be following the same laws as we do and their wife's as well :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

TimR said:


> .but it should be clear that civilians aren't granted the authority to make arrests,



In North Carolina citizens do not have the right to make arrests, but they can make "detentions" until law enforement arrives. The diference is only in wording. 

In Texas any citizen may arrest someone they see committing a felony or they witness making _"..an offense against the public peace." _

It's rare in this day and age that you would want to. Everyone has phones. Call the cops. There may be circumstances where it is warranted, but it reminds me of a line in the movie The Hunt for Red October when Captain Tupolev asks his first officer if they can take the reactor to 105% to try and catch Ramius. The first officer replies (I am paraphrashing)....

_"Engineering reports 105% on the reactor is possible, but advises it is NOT RECOMMENDED!" _

The same applies to citizen's arrests especially when contemplating arresting a cop.


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2016)

Interesting...but as you said, not something recommended without really sound cause. Neither of these examples fall in my category of "sound cause". 
I did enjoy the second one, and commend that cop for the patience to really take it all in. I enjoyed how he kinda held back a chuckle when the guy said he "wasn't going to write him up"...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

Well when people want or need the police I bet they don't ask for their ID. Ingooe all these clowns get mugged and beat silly by a thug and the cops can watch and say that their car is illegal so they can't do anything about it


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

I almost posted that one too!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2016)

The guy in the first video made a good point, but the officer was also a complete douche. He should have manned up, admitted he was in the wrong, and gone on with his day. I hate the guys that are always talking bad about cops, and I hate the ones like in the second video... but I also don't like seeing cops break the law then punish someone for doing the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

I wonder how many times I have sped by a cop and he just flashed his lights and kept on going. Guess people forget about those or the times they got off with a warning. Sure there are some bad cops but their is idiot burger flippers and phone men also but remember the burger flippers and phone men are not putting their lives on the line every day for a lousy paycheck. They are the one you call when you need somebody

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

In Jan of this year the homicides and gun crimes have risen in Chicago drastically while stops by police has declined and partially due to cops afraid of being the next viral video. See what you are causing. That's exactly what's going to happen. Cops will just let the people who know so much fend for themselves. I understand the cop speeding but there is way more out there that people are harassing cops about.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Tony I don't think the correlations you're making has anything to do with cops being harassed and afraid to make stops to pass out mostly needless speeding tickets. If cops are too afraid to do their job they need to get in to a different line of work. I've said it before and I'll say it again I'd be the worst cop ever, because I would write maybe 1 speeding ticket a year if that. I'd nab road-ragers and truly reckless drivers but highway speeders could blow by me without fear of me taking a good chunk of their much-needed paycheck. 

Remember who the cops work for - they work for the person that signs their paychecks and that is US. Most of them forgot that long ago or don't give a rip. Yes it's a thankless job but one they signed up for, to put them on a pedestal as if they should be treated like heroes is ridiculous. They are not heroes. Many of them will do heroic acts in their careers and those acts of courage are usually rewarded, but just because someone puts on a military or civil servant uniform does NOT automatically make them a hero nor does it make them above the same laws we must obey. 

I disagree with pulling over cops except in extreme instances; the motorist should wriet down the time and date and license number and get a video if possible then work the system to get something done. Pulling a cop over and expecting a good outcome is not a reasonable expectation, but giving cops a $200 Get-Out-Of-Jail-Free card and treating like they are some kind of national hero is just as ureasonable. They are civil SERVANTS and they need to lose that "Us/Them" attitude they have and stop feeling like they are our superiors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

It may not "automatically" make them a Hero but I believe most are. Yes, they signed up for it which makes them even more worthy than if they were forced to do so. They know the risk. They know the pay and in my eyes they should be thanked even more. Are there idiots cops? Yes. And as far as them being afraid to do the job. It's because somebody is always looking for them to make a mistake. These guys are targets now days. Every traffic stop they make could be their last and a wife and a child loses there husband or father. Yes we sign their check and that doesn't give us the right to target them. Remember we pay them to protect us and our children and I believe that over all we are better off with than without them. I wish we could go a week without them so people can see what a difference they do make. As far as needless speeding tickets. Can you imagine no speeding tickets. There are rules with driving just like we have rules are WB. Sure, some get bent but if you don't set a guideline then everybody will be doing 1000mph and running over the people who can't drive like that. And before anybody ask if I have sped. Yes. But I primarily drive at it a mike or two above the speed limit. I also believe that people need to get rid of the us/them attitudes. That's why you see all of these viral videos.


----------



## SENC (Feb 1, 2016)

I have no idea where to start on this post, but I'm pretty sure there are limits to post lengths I'd reach well before finishing if I tried to fix everything - so I'll just tackle a couple.



Tclem said:


> everybody will be doing 1000mph and running over the people who can't drive like that.



Let's just say hyperbole isn't helping your argument. (Yes, I know you aren't talking about football, hyperbole has nothing to do with postseason football. Just look it up.) If "everybody" is doing 1000mph, then who is left that "can't drive like that"?



Tclem said:


> I primarily drive at it a mike or two above the speed limit.


I have no idea what this means, but if you are adding Mike's age (or his age x2) to the speed limit, I'd want to know what in hell you're driving. The Millenium Falcon?

Other than the grammatical, punctuation, spelling, syntax, math, and just general lack of good sense errors, I agree with your post. Police officers get the benefit of the doubt in my mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> I have no idea where to start on this post, but I'm pretty sure there are limits to post lengths I'd reach well before finishing if I tried to fix everything - so I'll just tackle a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just hush it JACK


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Well when people want or need the police I bet they don't ask for their ID. Ingooe all these clowns get mugged and beat silly by a thug and the cops can watch and say that their car is illegal so they can't do anything about it



I really don't understand this attitude at all. If a cop is doing something wrong he shouldn't be called on it? If you call on a cop for doing something wrong you deserve a beat down? Please tell me you are just annoyed by the attitudes displayed (especially in the first video) by the citizen rather than actually believing what you just wrote.




Tclem said:


> I wonder how many times I have sped by a cop and he just flashed his lights and kept on going. Guess people forget about those or the times they got off with a warning. Sure there are some bad cops but their is idiot burger flippers and phone men also but remember the burger flippers and phone men are not putting their lives on the line every day for a lousy paycheck. They are the one you call when you need somebody


So because they put their lives on the line they don't have to be held to the same standard? When my food is wrong I let the management know. When my phone service is screwed up, I let the provider know. 

When cops are doing wrong or not upholding the law properly, or blatantly breaking the law, then the management (I.e. we the people and our elected representatives) damn well should know about it. 

The first video the guy was just being a dick. In the second video, it's clear the guy was trying to educate the officer about what the laws really are and I thought, for the most part, he was really trying not to be a dick about it. He explained valid reasons why he thought he should stop the officer and verify he was who he claimed to be and why the unmarked car shouldn't be used for traffic stops. Is he a "holier than thou" douche, in general? Maybe, I don't know but I thought he did a decent job of trying not to be while interacting with the officer.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2016)

frankp said:


> I really don't understand this attitude at all. If a cop is doing something wrong he shouldn't be called on it? If you call on a cop for doing something wrong you deserve a beat down? Please tell me you are just annoyed by the attitudes displayed (especially in the first video) by the citizen rather than actually believing what you just wrote.
> 
> I guess you didn't read the part where I said if he was doing wrong he should be called on it so ready read the post. And I said it clowns who want to bust their balls all the time the first one to call for help. I say let y'all fend for yourself.
> 
> ...


 He should educate him with his supervisor and not post a freaking video of it trying to bash the cop who was probably issued the car

I'll be glad when nobody will take on the job of a cop and then everybody will need and start crying for help from criminals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 2, 2016)

Ha-ha if I was the cop in the first video I may have shot that dude.  

That kid sure had a set on him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 2, 2016)

@Tclem I agree, there are better ways. That said, if the individual officer is unaware of the law, and can be criminally charged (unlikely but possible) for culpability in breaking said law, the guy did him a service by stopping him and making him aware of it, in the case of the second video. As I said, the first guy was just being a dick and got the expected response from the first cop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Ha-ha if I was the cop in the first video I may have shot that dude.
> 
> That kid sure had a set on him



Honestly I think the answer to society's problems is to arm everybody man woman and child and erase all laws. Once all the shooting stops that all-knowing invisible dude in the sky can sort out the good from the bad and whoever's left on earth after all the shooting can smoke a peace pipe and sing kumbaya and live happily ever after.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

